# PubMed- Microporous bi-layer osmotic tablet for colon specific delivery.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Microporous bi-layer osmotic tablet for colon specific delivery.*

Eur J Pharm Biopharm. 2011 Jan 18;

Authors: Chaudhary A, Tiwari N, Jain V, Singh R

Microporous bi-layer osmotic tablet bearing dicyclomine hydrochloride and diclofenac potassium were developed using a new oral drug delivery system for colon targeting. The tablets were coated with microporous semipermeable membrane and enteric polymer using conventional pan-coating process. The developed microporous bilayer osmotic pump tablet (OPT) did not require laser drilling to form the drug delivery orifice. The colon specific biodegradation of pectin could form in situ delivery pores for drug release. The effect of formulation variables like inclusion of osmogen, amount of HPMC and NaCMC in core, amount of pore former in semi permeable membrane was studied. Scanning electron microscopic photographs showed formation of in situ delivery pores after predetermined time on coming in contact with dissolution medium. The number of pores was dependent on the amount of the pore former in the semipermeable membrane. In vitro dissolution results indicated that system showed acid resistant, timed release and was able to deliver drug at an approximate zero order up to 24 hr. The developed tablets could be effectively used for colon-specific drug delivery to treat IBS.

PMID: 21255646 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

